# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel Demo at Freeside Atlanta - Tonight

## Davo

We're demoing our new line at Freeside Atlanta, a local makerspace.

https://www.meetup.com/Freeside-Atla...nts/236190577/

Come visit!

----------

